# Whats on



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Guys. I am new to the forum what is happing in the North East of Scotland with the TT can some one fill me in. 
Thanks Weebeasttie.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome take a look in the events section 
Also join here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks yellow TT. Have been reading about you in the club mag. How do you do it ? Do you use your tt as a daily drive.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

weebeasttie said:


> Thanks yellow TT. Have been reading about you in the club mag. How do you do it ? Do you use your tt as a daily drive.


Yellow is a summer time toy I have a modded TT qS and a modded Golf 25th anni that are my daily drives


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Been in the TTOC for a few years know and have been trying to contact some members in the Aberdeen are with on response.
So i have joined to see if i can meet up with the guys here.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum  there's going to be loads of meets coming up this year hope to see you at some


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Trev
Will you keep in touch about the meeting.

Thanks Reg


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Reg

The North East has always been a tough nut to crack :? but that could change if you are up for it 

Where are you based? Phope and I are in Laurencekirk 8)

The is a couple of things on the got at the moment:

*Rolling road:*
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=188439
Mitchy is organising this one and is happening this month.

*Easter weekend:*
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=184854
We try to do one or two 'local' weekends away and it is up to people how long they come along for - one day/afternoon/whole weekend. The usual format is go for a drive, plenty stops, drive some more, back to hotel, dinner, bleather in the bar, then we start all over again the next day 

Keep an eye on the Events section and hopefully we'll see you soon!

Welcome to the forum and club!!!!

Hev x


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hev said:


> Hi Reg
> 
> The North East has always been a tough nut to crack :? but that could change if you are up for it
> 
> ...


Hi hev,
The rolling road is on my door step my name is down ( think i should be ok) Thanks


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome mate, where abouts are you based? im up in aberdeen a few times with work ill keep an eye out for you.

Wish i had saw that rolling road day before now, got my birthday party that day :lol:

Dazz


----------



## kent70 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.its so nice to know you.enjoy your stay.


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks' dazz sorry never got back to you still trying to find my way around the forum , Bridge of Don area drop me a pm if you coming up to Aberdeen some time.

Thanks' mate


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey reg remember me  glad you have finally joined the forum! I'm sure hev will have plenty things to keep you busy


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Kammy, Thought it was you when I seen the name how are things with you? Will you be at Wallace on Saturday. Offshore at the moment home on Wednesday what are you doing then?

Reg


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

weebeasttie said:


> Hi Kammy, Thought it was you when I seen the name how are things with you? Will you be at Wallace on Saturday. Offshore at the moment home on Wednesday what are you doing then?
> 
> Reg


Reg
are you on the boats or a platform, if platform, which one?
Dave


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Dave, On a semi drilling rig J W McLean, Are you offshore as well.
Reg


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Dave, where did you get your Audi smilie, I like it. Can i get one?
Reg


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Reg
ive been working in the southern sector for the past 5 years, but get up north on the odd occasion, i just wondered were you where, i work for siemens formally ruston gas turbines. luckily i dont get on to the drillers :lol: 
will try and find the 4rings kissing, if i do i will forward it to you
dave


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Dave,
Work for Transocean and stay up in Aberdeen. I bet its' a lot wormer down in the Southern north sea. Thanks' for taking the time to fined that smilie for me.

Roadsters are great and your getting a new one fantasticoooooooo . Well as i am on night shift think i should go to bed.

Reg


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Reg, southern sector , is 10 degs warmer than northern, thats until we get easterly winds, then its the t shack :lol: but you must know the score 
i have sent you a pm
Dave


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Dave, Got the pm will try it out. No t-shack for me Dave got my own office with kettle. [smiley=computer.gif] :lol: nice and worm.
Thanks


----------

